# lake garda / lake iseo



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi does anybody know of a campsite that does NOT close its gates at night? I will need access up until 12 midnight ish. Any sites that are close to Brescia would be OK. We are there in early May this year.

Thanks Tim


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Late night*

Tim

Are you arriving at midnight on your first day, or going out to work or something?

Generally gates are locked about about 11.00.

Your other option is the sosta at Peschiera del Garda, or another at Sirmione. You could probably get away with the coach park for one night in Desenzano.

Russell

Most campsites will have a list of rules, such as this, on their website.

http://www.campingamicidilazise.it/regolamento_2009/090105_regolamento_camping_ing.doc


----------



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Russel, we are going to see the Mille Miglia cars return to Brescia, they dont return until 10.30pm so need late access to the campsite ( whichever we decide on). Hopefully there are some that have card opperated barriers or security staff to enable us to get back in. A sosta would not be any good as we have two tents to errect.

Tim


----------

